# vibiemme pump



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi guys. I'm probably being incredibly stupid, and have done / not done something obvious, but when I put on the button to heat the water for steam, the pump starts up. It's not supposed to do that is it?

Alison


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Does it have an autofill feature for the boiler maybe?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If the pump switches off after a little while, then it's all OK.

If the pump runs non-stop, then there's a problem with the filling/water inflow.


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

How long is "a little while?"- seconds / minutes? How long should I let it run to test if it then switches off?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Probably less than 30 secs.

PS What model Vibiemme do you have ?


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

It's staying on longer than 30 secs. It's a Domobar single boiler, not HX


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorted! Thanks Dave !!!!!!!


----------



## Seftonplonjay (Oct 5, 2017)

How have you found the domobar, if you still have it...?


----------

